# was selbst als das Sein bestimmt (Heidegger)



## toeinai

Hola amigos!

Necesito traducir esta frase del alemán pero no entiendo bien cómo traducirla ya que aparentemente está incompleta:

Während aber die Art des Wissens nur ist, was sie sein kann, auf dem Grunde des eigenen Selbst, *was selbst als das Sein *bestimmt werden muß, *wozu* eine Offenbarkeit freilich gehört, die aber nur aus der spezifischen Seinsart des Daseins begriffen werden kann.

Mi traducción sería la siguiente: 

Pero mientras el tipo de conocimiento sólo es lo que puede ser sobre la base del sí-mismo propio [*eigenen Selbst*], *el cual [i.e., el sí mismo propio] debe ser determinado tal como el ser [Das Sein]*, al cual [i.e., El Ser] ciertamente le pertenece una manifestatividad [Offenbarkeit] que sólo puede ser comprendida en términos del específico modo de ser del Dasein. 

Qué frase más monstruosa....

Lo que me resulta problemático es la referencia de las clausulas adversativas y relativas que aquí, como alguien me apuntó, parecen estar incompletas. 

Cuando el autor dice *was selbst als Das Sein* se está refiriendo con *selbst *al *eigenen Selbst* no es cierto? 

Y luego cómo diablos se debe traducir ese *Das Sein*? debe ser entendido como *el Ser*, diferenciado del *eigenen Selbst, *pero unidos por el* comparativo als *o más bien ese *Das Sein* está siendo utilizado para referirse al propio *eigenen Selbst*: en la frase sería algo así como: *el cual debe ser determinado como el ente* *al que le pertenece* tal y cual carácteristica (la Offenbarkeit).



Mi alternativa original era: *el cual debe ser determinado (al igual que) el ser*

Pero también podría ser: *el cual debe ser determinado como el ente que* etc.

¿Es decidible el sentido de este racimo de clausulas? o hay que interpretarlo?

Por favor, os ruego vuestra ayuda!  Mil gracias!!


----------



## osa_menor

Hola toeinai:

Mi español no es muy bueno. Pero como vi que nadie ha respondido hasta ahora, voy a intentar ayudarte.


> Während aber die Art des Wissens nur ist, was sie sein kann, auf dem Grunde des eigenen Selbst, *was selbst als das Sein *bestimmt werden muß, *wozu* eine Offenbarkeit freilich gehört, die aber nur aus der spezifischen Seinsart des Daseins begriffen werden kann.
> 
> Mi traducción sería la siguiente:
> 
> Pero mientras el tipo de conocimiento sólo es lo que puede ser sobre la base del sí-mismo propio [*eigenen Selbst*], *el cual [i.e., el sí mismo propio] debe ser determinado tal como el ser [Das Sein]*,
> al cual [i.e., El Ser]
> pienso que este "*wozu*" no se refiere a "*das Sein*" sino a
> *"was selbst als das Sein bestimmt werden muß"* . Si se refiriera a "*das Sein*" sería "*zu dem*".
> ciertamente le pertenece una manifestatividad [Offenbarkeit] que sólo puede ser comprendida en términos del específico modo de ser del Dasein.
> 
> Qué frase más monstruosa....
> Sí, ¡es cierto!
> La palabra *Offenbarkeit* nunca la oí.
> Lo que me resulta problemático es la referencia de las clausulas adversativas y relativas que aquí, como alguien me apuntó, parecen estar incompletas.
> 
> Cuando el autor dice *was selbst als Das Sein* se está refiriendo con *selbst *al *eigenen Selbst* no es cierto?
> Sí, *el sí-mismo propio *debe ser determinado como* El Ser. *
> 
> Y luego cómo diablos se debe traducir ese *Das Sein*? debe ser entendido como *el Ser*, diferenciado del *eigenen Selbst, *pero unidos por el* comparativo als *o más bien ese *Das Sein* está siendo utilizado para referirse al propio *eigenen Selbst*: en la frase sería algo así como: *el cual debe ser determinado como el ente* *al que le pertenece* tal y cual carácteristica (la Offenbarkeit).
> 
> 
> 
> Yo diría que es este:   Mi alternativa original era: *el cual debe ser determinado (al igual que) el ser*
> 
> Pero también podría ser: *el cual debe ser determinado como el ente que* etc.
> 
> ¿Es decidible el sentido de este racimo de clausulas? o hay que interpretarlo?
> Estoy sincera: Como no soy filósofa, no entiende el sentido de esta frase monstruosa.
> Por favor, os ruego vuestra ayuda!  Mil gracias!!


----------



## toeinai

Mil gracias osa_menor!! Tus aclaraciones me han ayudado muchísimo!!

Un abrazo!


----------



## Geviert

La frase no me parece incompleta (ni monstruosa). Se trata de una concatenación de relativas que van especificando la adversativa introducida por während. Se sabe que la frase y el léxico heideggeriano no son inmediatos, ni en original (para los mismos alemanes, en primer lugar para el músico T. W. Adorno ), ni mucho menos traducido. Indicar la fuente sería de ayuda.



> Cuando el autor dice *was selbst als Das Sein* se está refiriendo con *selbst *al *eigenen Selbst* no es cierto?



Así es, considerando, sin embargo, que el autor está explayándose, en términos del Dasein, sobre la _posibilidad _misma del *Art des Wissens*, es decir, sobre lo que le es propio a tal modo (Art, no Typ) en cuanto posibilidad. La frase podría entenderse también "al revés", partiendo desde el modo de ser del Dasein (Seinart), es decir parafraseando:

Gracias al específico Seinart des Daseins (y solo a él) es posible comprender (genauer:_ begriffen_) el Art des Wissens, cuya Offenbarkeit que le es naturalmente propia (freilich), en la determinación (genauer: Bestimmheit) de sí misma como modo en cuanto tal (del Art des Wissens!) al igual que la determinación del ser, permite aquello el Art des Wissen puede ser. 


Comparto las sugerencia de Osa, en particular la frase "el cual debe ser determinado al igual que el *S*er. El término "ente" (das Seiende) no puede ser utilizado para traducir das Sein en esta frase (se recuerde que Heidegger usa también la forma arcaica das Se*y*n).


PS. Osa: "soy sincera"


----------



## toeinai

Muchas gracias Geviert. La parafrasis eso si me ha confundio el doble  jejeje Creo que la Offenbarkeit no se refiere al Art des Wissens sin emabrgo sino al eigenen Selbst. 

Peo voy sacando en limpio lo siguiente: 1. el segundo was se refiere al si mismo propio. 2. el wozu se refiere tambien al si mismo propio. 3. el Das Sein debe ser enetndido como termino tecnico. 

Parafraseando con gran atrevimiento quedaria asi:

Solo en virtud del especifico Seinsart del Dasein es posible comprender la Offenbarkeit, que le pertenece tanto al si mismo propio como al Ser. Y es por tanto solo sobre la base del si mismo propio que el modo de conocer puede en lo que toca a su posibilidad llegar a ser lo que es. 

Me consuela sobre manera que no sea yo el unico en tener problemas para traducir Heidegger. 

Si alguien puede corregir algo de lo que traduje se lo agradeceria muchisimo. 

Mil Gracias a todos


----------



## Geviert

> Creo que la Offenbarkeit no se refiere al Art des Wissens sin emabrgo sino al eigenen Selbst.



sin duda, pero debemos preguntarnos: ¿del eigenen Selbst de quién? En efecto:

Während aber die Art des Wissens nur ist, *was *sie sein kann, _*auf dem Grunde* des eigenen Selbst...._

A menos que se esté hablando de otro Selbst en ese parágrafo y ahí sí te doy la razón (por eso pedí la fuente), yo entiendo que se habla del Art des Wissens como posibilidad, de aquello que puede ser (_was sie sein kann_) en base al sí mismo que le es propio. 


> 1. el segundo was se refiere al si mismo propio. así es, pero ¡que a su vez se refiere a la posibilidad del Art des Wissens! 2. el wozu se refiere  tambien al si mismo propio. Como ya explicó Osa, el wozu se refiere a toda la relativa que le corresponde desde was... que a su vez se conecta a la adversativa. 3. el Das Sein debe ser enetndido como  termino tecnico. siempre.


----------



## toeinai

Geviert said:


> sin duda, pero debemos preguntarnos: ¿del eigenen Selbst de quién? En efecto:
> 
> Während aber die Art des Wissens nur ist, *was *sie sein kann, _*auf dem Grunde* des eigenen Selbst...._
> 
> A menos que se esté hablando de otro Selbst en ese parágrafo y ahí sí te doy la razón (por eso pedí la fuente), yo entiendo que se habla del Art des Wissens como posibilidad, de aquello que puede ser (_was sie sein kann_) en base al sí mismo que le es propio.



Gracias por la respuesta Geviert. 

Efectivamente y para mayor problema eigenen Selbst corresponde a otro termino tecnico de Heidegger. Se refiere al Dasein cuando es visto en tanto que posibilidad propia y resuelta a diferencia de cuando es vieto por ejemplo como sujeto de conocimiento...Mis dudas no tienen tanto que ver con la terminologia sino mas bien con el momento preciso en que la terminologia comienza a operar...y en ese sentido puedes muy bien tener razon. Quizas ese eigenen Selbst se refiera al Art.  

Lamentablemente entiendo que en esta frase en partciular lo mas importante no es lo dicho sino lo que Heidegger no dice. Llevo hartos dias traduciendo a Heidegger y esta es la frase mas bizarra con la que me tope hasta el momento.
Es un apendice al apendice del apendice...

Ahora lo que me queda es decidir nada mas. Voy a traducir como termino tecnico eigenen Selbst y Das Sein.  En todo caso vuestra ayuda ha sido fundamental.

  Muxhas gracias Muy buenos comentarios!


----------

